# ATI RS780(3200)-HDMI no output



## geos (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi

First I want to thank the community for bringing us this AWESOME OS.

I am having analog output from ATI RS780 High Definition Audio Controller with Realtek ALC888. I want to use HDMI output WITH NO LUCK.

1) I have: 
	
	



```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
 into /boot/loader.conf for the driver to load.

2) some output: 


```
bsd# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI RS690/780 HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> (play) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #3 Digital> (play)

bsd# dmesg | grep hda
hdac0: <ATI RS780 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfe9e8000-0xfe9ebfff irq 19 at device 5.1 on pci1
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac1: <ATI SB600 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfe7f4000-0xfe7f7fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdac1: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac1: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: ATI RS690/780 HDMI
pcm0: <HDA ATI RS690/780 HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC888
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #3 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
```

No audio from HDMI only Analog. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## adamk (Mar 1, 2011)

HDMI audio from a video card requires support from the video driver in addition to the sound driver.  xf86-video-ati (aka the 'radeon' driver) does not provide this support on FreeBSD.  Theoretically, xf86-video-radeonhd provides this support, but I've never heard of anyone actually doing this on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## mix_room (Mar 3, 2011)

Obviously neither of you were bothered to search the forum for previous people with the same problem: 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9779&highlight=radeonhd+hdmi
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10367&highlight=radeonhd+hdmi

EDIT: adamk you even answered in my earlier thread, so you should know that it works.


----------



## adamk (Mar 3, 2011)

Meh.  I answer a lot of questions here and on other forums, I certainly don't remember every post I make and every person I help.  I also saw no reason to to search the forums since I knew (and provided) the correct answer.

Adam


----------



## geos (Mar 3, 2011)

I did see the older posts, but I don't have xorg.conf. It starts in gnome without it. Thanks.


----------



## adamk (Mar 3, 2011)

You can create an xorg.conf file with 'Xorg -configure'.  Just be sure to change the driver from 'ati' or 'radeon' (not sure which it will choose by default, but it will be one of those) to 'radeonhd' and add the options mix_room mentioned in his post.

Adam


----------

